# Google Photos



## sashbar (May 28, 2015)

New service from Google - sounds almost too good to be true. Unlimited free backup storage for all your photos. Each photo is limited by 16 Mb, but it is a decent size. 

Official Google Blog Picture this A fresh approach to Photos


----------



## sm4him (May 28, 2015)

From the article:

"You can now take any set of photos and videos, or any album, and simply create a link to share hundreds of photos at once. *The recipient can see what you shared without a special app or login, then immediately save the high-quality images to their own library with a single tap.* So now it’s easier to hang on to the photos you care about even if you weren’t the one holding the camera."

Uh, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 28, 2015)

You got that right... I don't think I need their service, not with their Terms.


----------



## bribrius (May 28, 2015)

does that sound odd? Or is it me. Anyone using google as backup?


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2015)

sashbar said:


> New service from Google - sounds almost too good to be true. Unlimited free backup storage for all your photos. Each photo is limited by 16 Mb, but it is a decent size.
> 
> Official Google Blog Picture this A fresh approach to Photos


NOTHING from Google is free!


----------



## nerwin (May 28, 2015)

I don't think I'll be using it, I have enough sites where I upload my pictures to. I don't need another one. Haha


----------



## sashbar (May 28, 2015)

sm4him said:


> From the article:
> 
> "You can now take any set of photos and videos, or any album, and simply create a link to share hundreds of photos at once. *The recipient can see what you shared without a special app or login, then immediately save the high-quality images to their own library with a single tap.* So now it’s easier to hang on to the photos you care about even if you weren’t the one holding the camera."
> 
> Uh, thanks but no thanks.



That is only if you select to share it, otherwise it is private, as they state "for your eyes only".  



vintagesnaps said:


> You got that right... I don't think I need their service, not with their Terms.




What particularly there is about the Terms, that you do not like? 



tirediron said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > New service from Google - sounds almost too good to be true. Unlimited free backup storage for all your photos. Each photo is limited by 16 Mb, but it is a decent size.
> ...



I do not see here anything that mentions or hints at any sort of payment.


----------



## JimMcClain (May 29, 2015)

I've been a computer user since 1992 and have yet to find anything as secure or as fast as my very own hardware. My work in marketing has made me very skeptical of online storage, no matter what feel-good name they give it. Cloud storage indeed. No thank you.

When was the last time you read an article or heard news about hackers accessing some so-called storage, revealing huge quantities of personal information and infinite quantities of stored files? Prob'ly the last time you visited a news source online or picked up a newspaper or magazine. And you can read all about it the next time too.

I have a 2TB USB3 drive that fits easily in my pocket. They make them even bigger than that. I use all SSD storage in my desktop. I can sometimes spend all day online, but I would never trust my files or data to "the cloud." Not even Google's version of it.

Jim


----------



## Buckster (May 29, 2015)

I've been a computer user since 1981, started writing programs the same year, went to computer tech school in 1991-1992, designed, built and mastered several websites, including a couple of pay sites, designed and built dozens of databases for large corporations, trained their personnel to use them, etc., etc., etc.  (apparently, that's all supposed to count for something to some folks if the subject of computers comes up)

It's funny how many people are worried that the snapshots that they can't even give away due to lack of interest will be stolen if they put them up in cloud storage.  Meanwhile, they'll post them all day long on forums, Facebook, Flickr, and every other web page that will allow it, including their own (all of which put them on a server with redundant backups, which is cloud storage, btw).  And are they worried enough to register copyright on any of it?  Nah - can't be bothered.

All in all, it makes it rather difficult for me to take their concerns with cloud storage seriously.


----------



## Braineack (May 29, 2015)

It's just Picasa.   All those accounts were converted to Google Photos.  I host most the photos there that I dont want on my Flickr stream like my album of 155 photos of just my one cat.


----------



## bribrius (May 29, 2015)

i don't get it. It says i would exceed my alloted storage space and wants to charge me ten dollars a month for a t of storage.


----------



## bribrius (May 29, 2015)

seems the only unlimited is if you are uploading lower quality jpegs, not anything high mp or raw files.


----------



## bribrius (May 29, 2015)

sashbar said:


> New service from Google - sounds almost too good to be true. Unlimited free backup storage for all your photos. Each photo is limited by 16 Mb, but it is a decent size.
> 
> Official Google Blog Picture this A fresh approach to Photos


says my max allotted storage is 15 gb.
for free backup the sizes are limited to smaller files and 2048 px.
so it wont let me unless i buy one of the plans.
Unless i am looking at the wrong thing.


----------



## Derrel (May 29, 2015)

From their page, "_The app can also help you quickly enhance photos and combine them in new ways to help you relive your life’s moments. In one tap, get instant adjustments tuned to the photo’s color, lighting, and subject to make each photo look its best. Press the “+” button to create your own collages, animations, movies with soundtracks, and more.

If you swipe to the left, you’ll open the Assistant view, where we’ll suggest new things made with your photos and videos, such as a collage or a story based on a recent trip you took. After previewing the creation, you can choose to keep, edit, or discard it._"

See...that is the kind of sharing that people really want to be able to do with photos much of the time. This will probably be very popular for people who want to be able to share images. Of course, that's not for everybody (like photo forum people), but only for the majority of people on the planet. You can bet that this is another attempt to embed a Google service into popular culture, as a way to later leverage it.


----------



## bribrius (May 29, 2015)

Derrel said:


> From their page, "_The app can also help you quickly enhance photos and combine them in new ways to help you relive your life’s moments. In one tap, get instant adjustments tuned to the photo’s color, lighting, and subject to make each photo look its best. Press the “+” button to create your own collages, animations, movies with soundtracks, and more.
> 
> If you swipe to the left, you’ll open the Assistant view, where we’ll suggest new things made with your photos and videos, such as a collage or a story based on a recent trip you took. After previewing the creation, you can choose to keep, edit, or discard it._"
> 
> See...that is the kind of sharing that people really want to be able to do with photos much of the time. This will probably be very popular for people who want to be able to share images. Of course, that's not for everybody (like photo forum people), but only for the majority of people on the planet. You can bet that this is another attempt to embed a Google service into popular culture, as a way to later leverage it.


if you read what i wrote above, it aint free. Sure, if you are using it for lower sized files and px it is. Anything for a larger file it limits you to 15 mb total storage. Least that is what just popped up on me. It said I would execeed my alloted storage amount. Then a page popped up with plan prices and plan options to buy storage. Basically, the end result is they want to charge people ten to eighty dollars a month for cloud storage or something.


----------



## bribrius (May 29, 2015)

i am not so sure this is for advid photographers, but maybe those a little less into photography and a little more into the occasional snapshots and sharing.  Most photographers would exceed 15 mb storage easy and want to upload full res files and raws.


----------



## Buckster (May 29, 2015)

Gee, it's almost like someone thinking about using it should read the TOS for it first.  

Nah...  Too much bother.  What was I thinking?


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2015)

sashbar said:


> ...I do not see here anything that mentions or hints at any sort of payment.


Not all fees or payment are monetary.  Information is valuable.  Very valuable.  Google has made a mint offering "free" products in exchange for your information.


----------

